# Virgin Mary seen in my town



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

ok... actually she was seen on a farm about 4 miles outside of Falmouth, and it seems it has been a while since the last sighting. But according to http://www.olhsc.org/farm.html, back in the 90's she appeared here on the 
8th of every month around 2 p.m. If I had been in the area back then I would have gone and checked it out, but she must be appearing somewhere else these days...


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Meh, could be a ghost. Either way I always take these types of stories with a huge grain of salt.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Somebody's been in bad batch o' moonshine.

I never understood why Mary would appear, only to leave after a while. I met one of the seers from Medjugorjie (sp?) a few years ago and found it odd that Mary told them ahead of time that she was gonna jet. Does she have a schedule or something? Sure wish she would pencil me in for October 31...it would add to my haunt immensely.

Am I gonna get struck by a bolt of lightning now? LOL. "Forgive me Father for I joked about Mary on a Halloween website...."


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I thought it was pretty considerate of her to appear so regularly, unlike most ghosts, angels, little green men, Bigfoot, Nessie, etc. who just show themselves whenever they feel like it..


----------



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

The biggest question....does she use an iPhone, or a Blackberry to keep her schedule?

-Mike


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

How come we never see Joseph?

I mean he was Jesus' step-dad and helped raise him to be a pretty damn good carpenter and the greatest savior the world has ever known, then poof he disappears.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I used to believe in that sort of thing when I was young, but now that I'm older and wiser I know there's no such thing as virgins.


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

ooooooh, i got something to add that is a bit odd. on our highway, highway 73 that is.. on the side of the highway between two towns is a large resin virgin mary and the three wise men, they're huge.. like the size youve seen in your church's nativity scene.

...its a bit odd, and they show up about three times a month.. my mom saw them, and was like "did you see that?" so i played it off and i was like "what?" she screamed, "i just saw the virgin mary?" she totally thought i thought she was crazy.

..but it was a bit odd, haha


----------

